# ISPCONFIG - Firewall - Heartbeat



## sence123 (23. Dez. 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe auf dem Server ispconfig 3, und wollte heartbeat dazu aufschalten.

Jedoch blockt die Firewall anscheinend die kommunikation.

wollte den Datenaustausch über ucast und port 694 realisieren.

-> WO (iptables,bastille) und was muss ich freischalten (auf beiden) dport und sport ?

vielen Dank


----------



## sence123 (23. Dez. 2009)

*__closed__*

Fehler gefunden, durfte nicht in IPTABLES den Eintrag erstellen.

Musste in der Datei /etc/benautils?/firewall-config.cfg? den Eintrag setzten.

THREAD CLOSED


----------

